# Grafikkarte oder PC



## syxxer (15. April 2015)

Hallo,


  ich bräuchte mal die hilfe von leuten die sich auskennen. 
Ich habe im moment eine GeForce gtx760 mit 2GB die ich gerne gegen eine mit 4GB austauschen möchte.
Nun stelle ich mir die frage, ob mein prozessor, ein i-5 2500k, noch ne weile ausreicht und ich mir „nur“ eine neue GraKa kaufen soll oder lieber noch ne weile sparen und über nen neuen rechner nachdenken soll.

und falls eine neue GraKa reicht, welche? im moment dachte ich an eine gtx960 da ein paar bekannte zufrieden damit sind.

ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen. 

mfg

edit:

zusammen gefasst habe ich:

Intel i-5 2500k
Nvidia gtx 760
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
Windows 7

edit2:

ich brauche kein 4k und so gedöhns, im moment geht es eigentlich nur dadrum z.B. GTA V mit vernünftigen Texturen zu zocken.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2015)

Eine GTX 960 ist gut, aber was Preis-Leistung angeht trifft das nur auf die mit 2GB zu. Die mit 4Gb sind einfach zu teuer - wenn du die in Deinem Links siehst, dann würde ich da lieber eine AMD R9 290 nehmen, die bekommst Du für 280-300€, zB die Asus für 290€ ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    und ganz nebenbei sind das dann +20-30% mehr Leistung als mit der GTX 960. Zudem ist die GTX 960 auch nur 10-15% schneller als die GTX 760, das bringt also nicht so viel, außer es ist GANZ klar nur das RAM schuld an zu wenig FPS. 

Es gibt auch GTX 960 mit 4GB für "nur" 250€: Zotac GeForce GTX 960, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90308-10M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder Palit GeForce GTX 960 Jetstream, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X960010G1J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   aber auch da ist es so, dass man da auch eine AMD nehmen könnte, nämlich die R9 280X. Die hat dann "nur" 3GB, aber ist 15% schneller als eine GTX 960 UND ist günstiger, zB PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ODER wenn du eh schon 290€ eingeplant hast direkt eine GTX 970 nehmen - da gibt es welche für 320-330€. 


Ach so: FALLS Witcher 3 für dich interessant ist, dann wäre eine GTX 960 mit 4GB vlt doch noch okay im Vergleich zu AMD. Denn das ist bei der GTX 960 dabei, zumindest bei Shops wie mindfactory und hardwareversand. Dadurch wird die Karte halt quasi 40-50€ billiger, wenn du das Game eh kaufen wolltest. Aber trotzdem wird es dann bei vielen Games kaum schneller laufen als mit der GTX 760. NUr da, wo klar das RAM schuld ist, macht es SInn


----------



## syxxer (15. April 2015)

erstmal danke für den sehr ausführlichen post. allerdings hätte ich wohl schreiben sollen das ich keine ATI karte haben möchte. also sorry UND danke dass du dir solche arbeit gemacht hast.


ja, Witcher ist natürlich auch ein thema für mich. mir gehts halt darum das ich erstmal noch auf der sicheren seite bin wenns um spiele geht die etwas mehr hardwarehunger haben. ich hatte so maximal 300€ eingeplant für eine GraKa. und ja, mir gehts um den RAM der karte, GTA V z.B. möchte, für vernünftige texturen, ja mehr als 2GB haben und ich nehme an dass das in zukunft auch bei anderen spielen hilfreich sein wird.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2015)

syxxer schrieb:


> erstmal danke für den sehr ausführlichen post. allerdings hätte ich wohl schreiben sollen das ich keine ATI karte haben möchte.


 und warum? Da gibt es an sich keinen sachlichen Grund...  außer wenn du extrem auf Stromverbrauch achtest      




> ja, Witcher ist natürlich auch ein thema für mich. mir gehts halt darum das ich erstmal noch auf der sicheren seite bin wenns um spiele geht die etwas mehr hardwarehunger haben. ich hatte so maximal 300€ eingeplant für eine GraKa. und ja, mir gehts um den RAM der karte, GTA V z.B. möchte, für vernünftige texturen, ja mehr als 2GB haben und ich nehme an dass das in zukunft auch bei anderen spielen hilfreich sein wird.


 Dann würde ich unbedingt noch was drauflegen für eine GTX 970. Die GTX 960 ist wie gesagt nur wenige Prozent stärker als die GTX 760. Und Ich sag mal so: die Grafikmodi, die wirklich mehr als 2GB dringend brauchen, für die ist dann eine GTX 960 auch oft was knapp für wirklich viele FPS, selbst wenn sie genug RAM hat.


----------



## syxxer (15. April 2015)

nunja, bisher hatte ich immer nur ärger mit den dingern (ich hatte glaub ich 3 versuche mit ATI). eine musste, z.B. 4(!) mal umgetauscht werden. und die ham bei mir auch nie so lange gehalten wie die NVIDIA karten. mit denen bin ich immer gut gefahren und hatte (wirklich) nie probleme. wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur der größte pechvogel der welt, aber für mich reicht das um bei NVIDIA bleiben zu wollen 

zum thema gtx970:
mehr kann ich wirklich nur ausgeben wenn ich weiss das mein prozessor noch ne weile durchhält und ich keinen neuen rechner brauche.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2015)

Dann würd ich an Deiner Stelle lieber erst mal mit der GTX 760 leben, denn nur damit du vielleicht ein bisschen bessere Texturen verwenden kannst und bei den FPS da, wo 2Gb eh reichen, dann halt 50 statt 44 FPS hast, direkt 250-280 Euro raushauen, das wäre echt nicht lohnenswert. Ich mein: eine GTX 760 bringt Dir vielleicht noch 100-130€. Dann kannst du für Witcher 3 vlt. noch 40€ dazurechnen, die du Dir sparst, wenn du eine GTX 960 kaufst. D.h. Effektiv hast du 140-170€ auf der "Haben"-Seite, musst aber mind 250€ ausgeben. D.h. wenn du Glück hast und rel. viel für die GTX 760 bekommst, kostet Dich die Umrüstung quasi 80€, nur damit du GTA V etwas "schöner" spielen kannst. Wenn Du Pech hast kostet es eher 90-140€


Hast Du eigentlich überhaupt Mal getestet, ob nicht trotz der angeblichen zu wenig 2GB-RAM die besseren Texturen laufen? Die Berechnung ist ja nur ein Hinweis, der vlt eher theoretisch ist. Und nachher ist der Unterschied zu den besseren Texturen eh nur minimal bzw. nur bei kurzem Abstand zum Objekt zu sehen. Lies zB auch mal hier Grafikspeicher und Texturen - wie viel Gigabyte Video-RAM sind nötig?


----------



## syxxer (15. April 2015)

ja hab ich probiert und es ruckelt schon ordentlich wenn mal schneller gefahren wird oder viel los ist. und dummerweise sehen die texturen, mit den einstellungen die möglich sind, sehr viel schlechter aus als bei der ps4 version, sonst würde mich das echt nich weiter stören, aber wenn logos und schriften auf schilden oder klamotten aussehen als hätte die jemand ausgekotzt, stört mich das ^^

allerdings stimmt das was du sagst natürlich auch, nur wegen einem spiel wäre das eigentlich übertrieben. vor allem da ich BF4 und co ja super spielen kann....

warum kann nich einmal irgenwas einfach sein? ^^

nun ja, danke für deine (schnelle und vorallem ausführliche) hilfe ich werd ma noch etwas drüber schlafen, ma sehn was sich ergibt


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2015)

Also, die PCGH hat für eine AMD R9 270X, die ca mit der GTX 760 vergleichbar ist, um die 30 FPS bei ULTRA gemessen GTA 5 PC: Benchmarks von 25 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten plus Skalierung von 1 bis 6 CPU-Kernen   da sollte es an sich bei etwas gesenkten Details mit ner GTX 760 ordentlich laufen... vlt konzentrier dich beim Testen mal nicht so sehr auf die Texturen, denn die brauchen an sich gar nicht mal so viel reine Leistung. Eher mal Schatten und AA etwas absenken, und die Sichtweite.


----------



## syxxer (30. April 2015)

sorry das ich den thread nochmal ausbuddeln muss.

da wir das mit der GraKa ja geklärt haben (danke nochmal Herbboy) bräuchte ich noch ne antwort zu meiner ersten frage:

 wie weit komme ich mit dem i5-2500k noch (so im hinblick auf kommende spiele wie z.B. The Witcher und Batman? lohnt der noch oder sollte ich mir über n neuen prozessor (oder gar nen neuen rechner) gedanken machen?

nochmal die daten meines rechners (zumindest was ich weiß):

Intel i-5 2500k
Nvidia gtx 760
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
2x 1TB Festplatte

mfg

edit: btw, der cpu ist nicht übertaktet (wurde mir mal wo anders empfohlen, aber ich hab absolut keine ahnung habe wie das geht ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2015)

Mit dem passenden Board geht übertakten sehr einfach, denn beim 2500k kannst du den Multiplilator frei wählen. Dessen prozentuale Erhöhung bewirkt die gleiche prozentuale Erhöhung beim Takt. Wenn der zB bei 30 steht und du den auf 33 stellst, sind 10%  mehr Mulit und am Ende 10% mehr Takt. Von 30 auf 36 wäre +20% und auch +20% mehr Takt. Dazu brauchst du ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz, das steht im Namen des Boards mit drin. Und man sollte einen CPU-Kühler für 30-40€ haben. Im BIOS gibt es auch Übertaktungsmenüs, die an sich sehr einfach zu verstehen sind.

Wegen der CPU: an sich ist die noch sehr gut. Für sehr hohe Einstellungen wird zwar für Witcher 3 schon mehr "empfohlen", aber da würde auch bei der Grafikkarte mehr nötig sein. Für das, was die GTX 760 noch schafft, reicht der 2500k aber dicke aus.


----------



## syxxer (30. April 2015)

sehr gut, dank dir (mal wieder) für die schnelle antwort.


----------

